# Post up a pic at your biggest!!!!



## Concreteguy (Oct 22, 2018)

This was me at 5'9"/230ish just before a bad lifting accident. I never got back to this size and weight at this level of body fat.





Lets go guys! Lets see them. Get to posting!!!


----------



## D-NUTZ (Oct 22, 2018)

Me back in the summer of 2016. Think these were July. I was 275 and had just competed at 201 in May.


----------



## montego (Oct 22, 2018)

255 here I believe.


----------



## montego (Oct 22, 2018)

D-NUTZ said:


> Me back in the summer of 2016. Think these were July. I was 275 and had just competed at 201 in May.


Big! How tall are you?


----------



## D-NUTZ (Oct 22, 2018)

montego said:


> Big! How tall are you?





5”11 maybe a hair shorter


----------



## zacharykane (Oct 22, 2018)

What was the accident that happened? I feel like I've read this at some point, but I'm having trouble recalling... either way, you looked great here and I've been following along with your current log, great stuff! 



Concreteguy said:


> This was me at 5'9"/230ish just before a bad lifting accident. I never got back to this size and weight at this level of body fat.
> 
> View attachment 23773
> 
> ...


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 22, 2018)

I had ten plates per side on the sled (not that much)and was wearing a lifting belt too tight. We would hit sets of 12 to15s. I ended up pushing my intestines up through my left diaphragm and into my left lung cavity. I was in ICU for 7 days. As a result of this the only kind of belt I'll were is a stretch type that most guys use for sweating of waist fat.


----------



## Big Dave Smith (Oct 22, 2018)

I was about 255-260 here.  

This was about 2-3 weeks out in 2017.   I would up dropping the show.   



Concreteguy said:


> I had ten plates per side on the sled (not that much)and was wearing a lifting belt too tight. We would hit sets of 12 to15s. I ended up pushing my intestines up through my left diaphragm and into my left lung cavity. I was in ICU for 7 days. As a result of this the only kind of belt I'll were is a stretch type that most guys use for sweating of waist fat.


----------



## montego (Oct 22, 2018)

Big Dave Smith said:


> I was about 255-260 here.
> 
> This was about 2-3 weeks out in 2017.   I would up dropping the show.


Huge!


----------



## montego (Oct 22, 2018)

Big Dave Smith said:


> I was about 255-260 here.
> 
> This was about 2-3 weeks out in 2017.   I would up dropping the show.


Also, awesome to see you posting over here.

I listened to geared up for a long time and always appreciated your attitude and input. You were a big reason I would tune in weekly.

Also, you talking about Dr Scott and his training ideology made me seek him out and over the year and a half that I switched to FT and used some of his nurturion strategies I grew a ton.

I'm running a log here for my prep and would love some feedback if you ever get a spare minute..... It's been eventful lol.

Welcome and so glad to have you.


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 22, 2018)

Dave you look incredible buddy!! WOW!


----------



## squatster (Oct 22, 2018)

Concreteguy
Thank you so much for making this post


----------



## problem (Oct 23, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking (Oct 23, 2018)

problem said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Very impressive.


----------



## b-boy (Oct 23, 2018)

Quite A few years ago, not even sure what my weight was, probably in the low 240's. The biggest I have been was 252 and I don't have any pics from that I would have to see if George Farah still has any.


----------



## Giant Lab (Oct 24, 2018)

awsome !


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 24, 2018)

b-boy said:


> Quite A few years ago, not even sure what my weight was, probably in the low 240's. The biggest I have been was 252 and I don't have any pics from that I would have to see if George Farah still has any.



Brad, thanks for posting this up! With all honesty, you look like Ronnie standing there. "Ya Buddy!"


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 25, 2018)

b-boy said:


> Quite A few years ago, not even sure what my weight was, probably in the low 240's. The biggest I have been was 252 and I don't have any pics from that I would have to see if George Farah still has any.



Great back!


----------



## nalojeff (Oct 28, 2018)

Not my biggest but probably my best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DPH (Oct 28, 2018)

b-boy said:


> Quite A few years ago, not even sure what my weight was, probably in the low 240's. The biggest I have been was 252 and I don't have any pics from that I would have to see if George Farah still has any.



Holy Shiznit I thought that was Ronnie for a sec! Killa back thickness amigo!


----------



## DPH (Oct 28, 2018)

This was me at my biggest (as in terms of bdwt at least) in '05. I was a young 42 here @ 275/6'0.


----------



## DPH (Oct 28, 2018)

Same...


----------



## DPH (Oct 28, 2018)

Here's my biggest as an old geezer (  ) & in a little better shape. First pic was 2 years ago at 53, 252 lbs, last pic current at 55, 250 lbs.

I gotta up my supps to try to catch some of you freakz.


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 10, 2018)

Bump


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Not at my biggest this is at 24 days out, but I’ll be pushing to 250 by the end of the year with Bleu Taylor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 22, 2018)

How do you like working with Bleu Taylor? I understand he has 270 clients. How the hell does he have time for everyone? But from what I understand, he's the guy to go to if you want to get big.


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> How do you like working with Bleu Taylor? I understand he has 270 clients. How the hell does he have time for everyone? But from what I understand, he's the guy to go to if you want to get big.





Love it. We decided to switch to closer show and talked in the phone at 12 am his time, earlier in the week he had a phone call cancel so at 3 AM his time he got up and worked on posing. 

One of the most genuine people you will meet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 22, 2018)

Well you look GREAT! How long have you been working with Bleu? It's funny you came out of nowhere and just showed up here at AnaSci. I hope you stick around and keep contributing. Welcome Idbruffey.


----------



## ldbruffey (Nov 22, 2018)

Worked with him some last year then had a car accident where I had to be revived at the scene lost 45 pounds then was in the psych ward for ptsd. In October I decided I’m going to do a show brough Bleu on 2 weeks ago

I’ll be here for hear on out




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Concreteguy (Nov 22, 2018)

That's good news! Sorry to hear about the bad run of luck. Looks like your well on your way to a super recovery.


----------

